# DirecTV Genie DVR HR44 with Wireless Client C41W & Comcast Cable Receiver ???



## mitchlap717 (Jul 3, 2014)

My problem I am trying to figure out what I need to purchase is this&#8230;.

I currently have an older DirecTV dish (non Slimline) and an older LNB&#8230;at least 10 years old&#8230;.or more&#8230;.got DTV when it first came out so it's been overall 10 yrs now&#8230;&#8230;.more like 15 yrs old.

I have an older R15-200 receiver which I am going to replace with the Genie HR44 receiver and I'm going to get a few C41W Genie Wireless clients for my home&#8230;.about 5 of them&#8230;..I do know that only 3 can be used at any one time&#8230;.not a problem at all.

What do I need to get from your place in regard to a new dish and a new LNB&#8230;.looks like I might need a slimline dish and then the all-in-one LNB that has the SWM and the multiswitch built in so I can then point the slimline at all three sats that they use. This would connect to a power supply in the house and then then IRD out goes right to the H44 unit???? I wouldn't need a separate SWM8 device, right??? That's one thing I don't understand.

In addition to this I believe I need to get their Wireless Bridge that the IRD out from the power supply would connect to and then the bridge has an out to the HR44 receiver&#8230;right so far???

The other thing I wanted to do was to put my Comcast cable into the mix too so I can watch the Comcast satellite feed on any of the TVs in the house using the H4 receiver?? Can I do that??? What do I need to get in addition to the items already stated here??? Diplexers??? Have no real clue&#8230;&#8230;need your help.

And last but not least I want to connect the H44 to the internet for extra viewing choices&#8230;&#8230;what else do I need???

Please let me know on all&#8230;please.

Thanks very much!
Mitch Lapenson


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Unless you insist on DIY, your installer will take care of all the items you asked about, excepting the Comcast addition. 

I'd recommend using wired connections to as many locations for the C41s as you can. 

Enjoy!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mitchlap717 said:


> The other thing I wanted to do was to put my Comcast cable into the mix too so I can watch the Comcast satellite feed on any of the TVs in the house using the H4 receiver?? Can I do that??? What do I need to get in addition to the items already stated here??? Diplexers??? Have no real clue&#8230;&#8230;need your help.


You can't under any circumstances diplex your cable signals with DirecTV® signals on the same cable, you need two separate cables for the two separate services


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

To answer your question, you need an Slimline dish with a SWM LNB. One cable from the LNB goes to the power supply "PWR to SWM" port and the "signal to IRD" port would go to a splitter, this configuration assumes there is power where the splitter/PI is located. If power is not available at this location, you cam connect the PI inline with one of the receivers, making sure the coax carrying the power from the PI is connected to the red power passing port on the splitter. 

DirecTV® recommends using a home run for the WVB whenever possible, but there is no issue with you using the passthrough on the WVB to connect a receiver to it. 

There are a few ways to connect the HR44 to the internet, you can use the built in wireless or you can use an external DECA BB or use straight ethernet to to the HR44 from your router


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

peds48 said:


> You can't under any circumstances diplex your cable signals with DirecTV® signals on the same cable, you need two separate cables for the two separate services


Further, there is no practical solution to being able to pipe Comcast's QAM modulated TV channels (if they aren't all that way now, they soon will be) through DIRECTV receivers or accessory tuners.

Any and all Comcast services, be it TV, broadband, phone, automation or security, will need completely independent cabling into and within the home.


----------

